
The Internet Protocol Journal - AJAlabs
http://protocoljournal.org
======
ics
After you subscribe they email your password back to you in plaintext.

~~~
macintux
It's an homage to the long, insecure, mostly-plaintext history of the Internet
itself. Telnet and FTP FTW!

